# Bye Bye Fire



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

After spending over an hour on the phone with Kindle support they wanted to send my connectivity problems to their techies. I've had it and just told them to refund my money for the Fire and for the case.

It took me 7 attempts to register because the Fire couldn't get onto the internet although it showed connected to my network with no problem. Finally it got on once. After that I was never able to access any intenet thing (browser, apps store, etc), although my connection showed perfect. Customer service had me try a million things, and finally I just said either send me a new unit or refund my money. She said she couldn't send me a new unit until their techs had gone over everything for a few days, so I told her to refund my money. Maybe I'll reorder one someday, but I'm not rushing to do it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

It was likely your internet connection. Your firewall may have been blocking the fire from connecting to the web, and sometimes you have to tweak a few settings. However, after reading your post about trying to copy a movie and now this one and seeing what an impatient person you are, I think you made the right choice. Devices with learning curves require patience.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's completely possible that stevene9's device has some issues with the radio. . . I don't think it's fair to blame it on him. 

Sorry it didn't work out for you stevene9 -- I'm afraid I can't think of anything to suggest; mine worked just fine out of the box.   If they're willing to send a replacement, I think I'd try that before giving up for now.  Or, go ahead and get the refund and then pick one up at one of the physical stores where they're being sold.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

<---Is patiently waiting for more customer reaction before deciding to buy or not buy the Kindle Fire.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I understand your frustration.  It is not very useful without Internet.  The whole reason they made the storage so small and unexpandable is because they wanted you to use their cloud service, which you can't without an Internet connection.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Christopher Hunter said:


> <---Is patiently waiting for more customer reaction before deciding to buy or not buy the Kindle Fire.


Why would reactions from customers (ie strangers on the Internet) influence your purchase? I can see customer service influencing it. Am I missing something?


----------



## StarlaRamcy (Nov 1, 2011)

I wouldn't give up so quickly. Do you have any idea how busy those people at the helpdesk are right now? Remember, it's new for all of them too.
I'm waiting (im)patiently for everything to cool down, when the first bugs are solved either by apps or updates, and then I'll jump in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Christopher Hunter said:


> <---Is patiently waiting for more customer reaction before deciding to buy or not buy the Kindle Fire.


I can understand steven9 deciding that the frustration of getting the device straightened out would deter him. That's going to happen to some tiny portion of people when any product is released. Returns happen in business. I'll be honest though that I've been gauging reactions of people pretty much all day and this is the only case I've heard of where a satisfactory conclusion with a working Fire was reached (unless you count Apple trolls posting 1-star reviews on the Fire's Amazon page).


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

weren't there like a bajillion (estimate) people getting the fire today.  network congestion is going to happen.  i really could see that as the problem.  i'm just sayin'.  maybe you did get a lemon, i don't know.


----------



## jgwentworth (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course they would assume it is the common problems first...


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm wanting to love the Kindle Fire but I just don't  It's not the item I just don't think I'm a tablet person.  I've played around with it since it arrived but it just isn't growing on me.  When I get something either I like it or I don't right away.  I've actually already been checking into how I go about returning it.  It may even be back in the mail tomorrow.


----------

